# Indianapolis 1/5 12 inches+



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

a few of my crappy cell phone pics from the storm. 12+ inches of snow, then 2 days of -12 degree temps with 30mph winds after. good times...payup


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice pics, are those last 2 of a lot of yours that drifted over?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

yes, most businesses were closed on monday and tuesday due to the crazy temps so this is one of the last lots I cleared off. I beleive I had cleared off about 4 inches earlier that sunday, this is after an additional 8-10 inches.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

on the last 2 pics, the sun was rising and there appeared to be a rainbow of sorts on the right side of the horizon


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I think everyone in the state of Indiana had a picture of the vertical rainbow of sorts during Monday morning's sunrise. I have a picture of it in my phone . Those were some grueling days trying to keep up with the snowfall and then the wind.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I see a rainbow in the 4th pic on the left side 

Looks like a brutal storm, you made it out alive, good job.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

yea the snow was manageable, the minus 30-40 wind chill...not so much, 30 hours on, 5 hours sleep, then another 20 or so hours. my wife is over me doing snow removal. all this after a decent 6 inch storm a few days prior


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

I loved it! I seriously somehow went about 60hrs, had maybe 3-4 10 minute naps on the steering wheel. Felt great all the way through. My wife put in a out30 hrs total in her cherokee then rode with me. I was most proud of my shovel guys! 4 hrs Sunday night, 5 hrs Monday and 1 hr of clean up Monday night. They were troopers and were well bonused!

Z


----------

